# Pocket knife display case??



## backbay2 (Aug 13, 2009)

Anyone make pocket knife display cases?? Looking for something purty to display a CASE DOCTOR Knife like this....

http://www.deadwoodknives.com/p-375...?cagpspn=pla&gclid=CNDAu66b5bQCFZGPPAod1SkA9Q


----------



## backbay2 (Aug 13, 2009)

*Something like this.......*

Looking for something like this...... This one is made in Europe


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Something like this..??.. Also think it's available in darker woods. ..Makes a heck of a nice display for expensive pens... Don't think anyone could make it for anywhere near the ten bucks.

http://www.pennstateind.com/store/PKBOX8X.html

http://www.pennstateind.com/store/PKBOX8R.html


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

The Rosewood Tortuga posted (I think it's just a stain color) would look real nice. Get some felt and foam and make your own insert.


----------



## backbay2 (Aug 13, 2009)

Ordered the Rosewood and will give it a try.......thanks guys


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

BB the box come with a foam filler . Think you can cut a recess to fit the knife..as I recall it came with a recess to fit most pens..and would probably be perfect for the knife.


----------

